# best allrounder 700c tires?



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Question for all you commuting/touring experts - Money no object, what are the best 700c clinchers (skin-walled preferred) for 80% on-road, 20% offroad with a 300 lbs load (me, my LHT, and all my crappola)? 

I'm looking to replace the Conti Contacts that came stock on my LHT. I don't hate them, but I don't love them either. Is there something that would perform better on the pavement while still doing okay on the odd "urban singletrack" or fireroad? I'm thinking either Panaracer Pasela, Grand Bois Cyrpes, or Riv Jack Brown.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Alas, although there are plenty of very good tires out there (including all of the ones you listed) there is no best.

Life is full of choices, you are just going to have to make one.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Well if money is really no object, the Grand Bois are nice, but they are not going to be as durable as the others. At 300 pounds and touring, I'd clearly go Pasela.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Jack Browns or their Panaracer equivalent.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

A from Il said:


> Jack Browns or their Panaracer equivalent.


Don't worry, Jack Browns are made by Panaracer.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Although I am currently deployed in the Gulf of Oman, I do recall having a few good years of commuting in the PNW on Continental Gatorskin Ultras (wire bead). In Hawaii I had to use Armadillos because of all the broken glass but man, they rode like a garden hose. Gatorskins actually offer a nice ride with good flat resistance. I wore them to the threads and had one flat from a bigass piece of glass.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

StageHand said:


> Don't worry, Jack Browns are made by Panaracer.


Thanks. I just figured the Panaracer would be easier for a LBS to get. Arnt the JB's make for Rivendell?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

A from Il said:


> Thanks. I just figured the Panaracer would be easier for a LBS to get. Arnt the JB's make for Rivendell?


Yeah, but I think they're (or were?) available through QBP, although probably not in the same quantities as the T-Serv or Pasela.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Ruffy Tuffys!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Personally, I like the ride of the 32mm Pasela over the Ruffy Tuffy. 

If money were no object, I'd probably still go with the Paselas.

I've heard the grand Bois are prone to flats. Then again, they are designed to be essentially a fat racing tire- minimal tread, supple casing, light weight...


----------



## idon'tknow (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in same boat: searching for a touring tire mostly for road, but that would also work for fire road. Would Pasela Tourguards (35) be better than Conti Travel Contacts (37)?


----------

